# The fandom will ruin your life



## thewall (Dec 5, 2011)

What do you think is a sign that someone is taking the furry fandom too seriously?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the point of no return is when someone decides they can't relate to anyone who's not a furry.


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 5, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I think the point of no return is when someone decides they can't relate to anyone who's not a furry.



This. When all your friends are furries, and you always have to include furry somewhere in your daily life, you have a problem.

That said... i'm dangerously close to that. >.<


----------



## Lunar (Dec 5, 2011)

When you have god knows how many accounts on different yiff sites that you visit daily to just RP with other furs, mostly slutfoxes and slutwolves.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 5, 2011)

In a more literal sense, I would say it's when someone is convinced they can make a living with only furry stuff.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 5, 2011)

I know a guy that thinks furry is a religion.


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 5, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> In a more literal sense, I would say it's when someone is convinced they can make a living with only furry stuff.


With how much I've seen fursuits go for, you probably could make a living off that and another ebay business *if* you know what you're doing.

But. Um, when you can't leave the house at *all* w/o being in a suit I think at that point your life's been fucked


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Dec 5, 2011)

Walks around in an animal costume, That Doesn't Help Me.


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 5, 2011)

People who are so into the fandom that they don't put stock into the fact they're simply human, and insist that he or she is an animal stuck inside the shell of a human's body.

Either I'm jaded as hell, or you've got to jump through a helluva lot of mental hoops to make that happen. What's worse is I've seen it numerous times.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 5, 2011)

Whenever you have serious monetary issues where your furry "hobby" is the cause, I'd say that plays a big part.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2011)

Creamsicle said:


> With how much I've seen fursuits go for, you probably could make a living off that and another ebay business *if* you know what you're doing.
> 
> But. Um, when you can't leave the house at *all* w/o being in a suit I think at that point your life's been fucked



It depends. To live comfortably with some money to spare, you'd have to sell 6-7 fursuits per 3 months or so at 1.5K. 

Other than that, it's not exactly possible, but not impossible.


People who think that they are a wolf/fox/dragon. :V



Lazykins said:


> People who are so into the fandom that they don't put stock into the fact they're simply human, and insist that he or she is an animal stuck inside the shell of a human's body.
> 
> Either I'm jaded as hell, or you've got to jump through a helluva lot of mental hoops to make that happen. What's worse is I've seen it numerous times.



They have otherkin pannels at furry conventions...or some do. Go to one and prepare to ROFL...a lot.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 5, 2011)

Furry lifestylers.

D:


----------



## Mentova (Dec 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> People who think that they are a wolf/fox/dragon. :V


Shutup I really am my fursona.

But yeah, pretty much what others have said on this. The point where you can only relate to furries is probably the breaking point. It's just all down hill from there. Yay for socially dumb furries!


----------



## Smelge (Dec 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> They have otherkin pannels at furry conventions...or some do. Go to one and prepare to ROFL...a lot.



This is pretty much the only reason I'd go to a furry convention. To laugh in a loud way during an otherkin panel.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 5, 2011)

@ the title. Really? I've always thought of it as a slight improvement. There's lots of interesting shit going on in the fandom. My life was pretty goddamn boring before. =(



thewall said:


> What do you think is a sign that someone is taking the furry fandom too seriously?


Furry elitism.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2011)

Smelge said:


> This is pretty much the only reason I'd go to a furry convention. To laugh in a loud way during an otherkin panel.



The general discussion of the pannel is how they discovered they were a dragon, elf, wolf, fox, demon, angel, cockbeast. Then it goes into greater detail of Otherkin and how they deal in the outside world with humans. 
And then the "I R DARGON, I R SUPERIOR" mingling. :V


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 5, 2011)

Furries that don't have a life off the internet. Also people who go to cons just for the sex. 

And a related note, The tiger guy. you know with the tattoos and facial modification and the whiskers and what not.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 5, 2011)

There was a thread about this, but...



> The following words are either very common, too long, or too short and were not included in your search:
> seriously








So yeah I couldn't find it.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> There was a thread about this, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're on a forum where overweight man children come to fap to crudely drawn pictures of their "inner animals" doing sexual positions they know they'd never in a million years achieve. What did you seriously expect? :v


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 5, 2011)

I think that the fandom is beneficial (Though you might not say so yourself) but only up to a point. Where cons and internet business become overriding aspects of your life, or when the fandom _becomes_ your life.


----------



## thewall (Dec 5, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> I think that the fandom is beneficial (Though you might not say so yourself) but only up to a point. Where cons and internet business become overriding aspects of your life, or when the fandom _becomes_ your life.



I think this sums it up quite nicely.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 5, 2011)

When you're caught fence-hopping :V


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 5, 2011)

Well to be honest, the idea of being amongst friends at FurCon has been one of the many factors that has kept me from saying fuck all this shit and killing myself these past few months.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 5, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> You're on a forum where overweight man children come to fap to crudely drawn pictures of their "inner animals" doing sexual positions they know they'd never in a million years achieve. What did you seriously expect? :v



I think you may be referring to sofurry :v


----------



## thewall (Dec 5, 2011)

Guise, don't take the title too seriously.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Dec 5, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Furries that don't have a life off the internet.



That'd be me.

And my opinion on taking it too seriously is when they don't believe they're human, or act excessively like animals. Basically just not treating it as a hobby like video games or photography.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 5, 2011)

The fandom has made me more social, not just with furries, but other people too. It's also a creative outlet, and is preventing me from playing too many video games. The people who let the fandom ruin their lives would have ruined their lives even if they hadn't discovered the fandom; it'd be a different outlet, such as comic books, video gaming, or shoe buying.

Remember, if someone has the urge to kill someone after playing a video game, they were going to get that urge if you replaced the game with any other media. Crazy people are crazy, it's as simple as that.

Nevertheless, some people do take the fandom too seriously and end up using it as the sole definition of their lives. After they do this, they won't be able to mingle with normal people unless they change this attitude.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 5, 2011)

When people are too personal and take everything *over the internet* way too seriously is where it will ruin your lives.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 5, 2011)

being this guy


----------



## thewall (Dec 5, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> being this guy



I don't want to go onto encyclopedia dramatica again.  Describe it to me.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 5, 2011)

thewall said:


> I don't want to go onto encyclopedia dramatica again.  Describe it to me.



a dog trapped inside a human's body who wants to have sex with dogs and killed 101 dalmations by drawing lots of porn about it


----------



## thewall (Dec 5, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> a dog trapped inside a human's body who wants to have sex with dogs and killed 101 dalmations by drawing lots of porn about it



Now I am really glad I didn't go there.  I still need brain bleach.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Dec 5, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> a dog trapped inside a human's body who wants to have sex with dogs and killed 101 dalmations by drawing lots of porn about it


bad dog


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> a dog trapped inside a human's body who wants to have sex with dogs and killed 101 dalmations by drawing lots of porn about it



There tends to be a handful of those within the fandom. There's also one who was ousted, and had a legion of fandboys who feign ignorance to what he was doing: Boning his dogs. :V


----------



## Traven V (Dec 5, 2011)

When one believes that furries are different than other people, it really is just another sub-group of humanity with it's own hierarchies, even sub-groups within, all subject to normal human faults, and sometimes the positive aspects XD


----------



## Namba (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha! I love this forum.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 5, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There tends to be a handful of those within the fandom. There's also one who was ousted, and had a legion of fandboys who feign ignorance to what he was doing: Boning his dogs. :V



well it seems i don't interact with that part of the fandom, thank god


----------



## Ricky (Dec 5, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> well it seems i don't interact with that part of the fandom, thank god



I do


----------



## thewall (Dec 5, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> well it seems i don't interact with that part of the fandom, thank god



Which one of us does?



Ricky said:


> I do



Oh dear.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 5, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> And a related note, The tiger guy. you know with the tattoos and facial modification and the whiskers and what not.


I don't think it's taking the fandom too seriously... *IF*_(a big if)_ said person is doing it simply for aesthetic purposes / body mod interest, and not to either:
A. feel more "in touch" with his inner animal, and "live like" said animal, or
B. impress furfags / fit in with furfags / etc.

That being said, I think Tiger Man or whatever he's called already said he was doing it to be "more like his inner tiger," or some shit.
So this obviously doesn't count, for him


*To answer the thread question:*
- Whenever someone considers it more than just a hobby / something to draw or write / something to bullshit around with on the internet.
- Whenever someone wants to "defend" the fandom against "haters," or feel like fandom dislike / hate is a personal attack against them.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 5, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> That being said, I think Tiger Man or whatever he's called already said he was doing it to be "more like his inner tiger," or some shit.



He said it was to be more like his totem animal, and then stood on a pedestal and proclaimed to me and the others around that people don't understand the true inner-meaning of FURRY.

So...  yeah.  Same shit.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't think it's taking the fandom too seriously... *IF*_(a big if)_ said person is doing it simply for aesthetic purposes / body mod interest, and not to either:
> A. feel more "in touch" with his inner animal, and "live like" said animal, or
> B. impress furfags / fit in with furfags / etc.
> 
> ...



He's doing it for A. And B. He attends Califur and hangs around other like-minded furfags.



Ricky said:


> He said it was to be more like his totem animal, and then stood on a pedestal and proclaimed to me and the others around that people don't understand the true inner-meaning of FURRY.
> 
> So...  yeah.  Same shit.



I'd like to see other furries spend 20-50K on body mods to be their "Inner animal" and compete on how who's the biggest special snowflake douchebag. :V


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 5, 2011)

thewall said:


> Now I am really glad I didn't go there.  I still need brain bleach.


Really? XD But Encyclopedia Dramatica is pure brilliance.


----------



## Traven V (Dec 5, 2011)

Did anyone hear about the fake website promising Anthropomorphic mods? About Kat or anyone for that matter, i think it's awesome anyone would go to that extreme to express them self, whatever gets you through the night, as long as you don't harm others. It makes the world a lot better place, a more interesting one, plus you only have one life (maybe/maybe not?) so live it.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 5, 2011)

Traven V said:


> Did anyone hear about the fake website promising Anthropomorphic mods? About Kat or anyone for that matter, i think it's awesome anyone would go to that extreme to express them self, whatever gets you through the night, as long as you don't harm others. It makes the world a lot better place, a more interesting one, plus you only have one life (maybe/maybe not?) so live it.



Well, there's also this thing called REALITY.

Stalking Cat was also complaining it was hard to get hired as an in-home PC repair tech :roll:

It's good to be yourself, but it's good to have a grip on reality at the same time.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Stalking Cat was also complaining it was hard to get hired as an in-home PC repair tech :roll:




Gee, I wonder why? :V



Traven V said:


> Did anyone hear about the fake website promising Anthropomorphic mods? About Kat or anyone for that matter, i think it's awesome anyone would go to that extreme to express them self, whatever gets you through the night, as long as you don't harm others. It makes the world a lot better place, a more interesting one, plus you only have one life (maybe/maybe not?) so live it.



It makes them feel good, but in the end, they will suffer for it in the long run.
It can be difficult for a person who looks like they ride with a biker gang...or a rivethead to get a job, but if you applied for a job looking like an escapee from the Island of Dr. Moreau, then there's a problem.

There are other ways to express yourself, and it is not worth it if it costs you a job.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 5, 2011)

This fandom isn't good for your health, that's already been a stated fact. Anyone who says otherwise is lying to themselves.


----------



## Perception (Dec 5, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Furries that don't have a life off the internet.



Heaps of people dont have a life off the internet.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 5, 2011)

thewall said:


> What do you think is a sign that someone is taking the furry fandom too seriously?


Ricky says the point of no return is when you can't relate to anyone non-Furry. I'm going to take two steps back from that and say that the point you're starting to take the fandom too seriously is when the distinction between Furry and non-Furry has any importance other than "Shares some interests". If it advances to the next step, wherein it's better to associate with Furry than non-Furry, is a definite marking point that something's amiss.


----------



## Alstor (Dec 5, 2011)

Trying to change your name to that of a cartoon dog's.


----------



## Onnes (Dec 5, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> This fandom isn't good for your health, that's already been a stated fact. Anyone who says otherwise is lying to themselves.



In general? I can see this statement applying to many individuals, but saying everyone suffers a relative loss of health due to proximity to the fandom requires some justification.


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 5, 2011)

^^ They're probably talking about potential heat exhaustion from suits/heads

Yiff. Srsly. -_- If you can *only* get off to that, you have issues man.


----------



## Traven V (Dec 5, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Well, there's also this thing called REALITY.
> 
> Stalking Cat was also complaining it was hard to get hired as an in-home PC repair tech :roll:
> 
> It's good to be yourself, but it's good to have a grip on reality at the same time.



Agreed, but there's a certain beauty to me when people push the "norm",  push the limits. It may not be good for them lol, but I admire those  with the courage to stand up for what they believe in, be who they want  to be, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 5, 2011)

The fandom will never ruin my life. I love it too damn much. :v


----------



## ryanleblanc (Dec 5, 2011)

thewall said:
			
		

> The fandom will ruin your life



So will cigarettes, alcohol, recreational drugs, and getting run over by an 18 wheeler. What else is new?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 5, 2011)

What exactly is implied by "Taking it too serious?". I know that some people in this fandom have to take furry very seriously in order to ensure the continuation of major functions. So that alone doesn't insinuate "ruining your life". That distinction made when it gets to the point that a person's identity is wrapped up with "Furry" to the point it's self destructive; that is when you know it was taken it too far. These are the kind of furs who give up on themselves when it comes to any and all respect for themselves. This often is very notable about them when they try to join events. They reject social norms for no good reason and refuse to listen to anyone trying help them get a clue. They reject the notion of appropriate behavior by  labeling those who want to hold them accountable as "trolls, prudes, ex-burn furs, not really furry, haters" ect.

These people often because they took it way too far are unable to cope with any and all legitimate issues and concerns brought up against the furry community. To keep themselves happy mentally they label dissenters/people of different opinion as trolls and pull the "true scotsman argument" out of their butt cracks on a regular basis.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 6, 2011)

You take this fandom too seriously when you believe that there is a significant difference between how furries and non-furries act and/or are treated.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2011)

When you start to see anthros irl. That's a clear sign you're not right in the head and that the fandom got a bit too big grip.


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 6, 2011)

- When posting/talking online with furs online is your main social interaction
- When you think about yiff every 30 seconds
- When you cannot feel emotionally comfortable when not wearing a fursuit (if you fall into the fursuit clique)
- When you feel a strong angst towards those that are not furry.
- When a stuffed animal/fursona is more important to you than actual friends.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2011)

HeroHoxha said:


> - When posting/talking online with furs online is your main social interaction


D: That's so me


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 6, 2011)

Coming-out-as-furry issues is one example.
It's not a damn sexuality, it's a hobby, stop trying to make a hen out of a feather. But then again, furries blow everything out of proportion.

Yes, it includes anatomy horrors like Pringledicks and insanely large boobs. :V


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Dec 6, 2011)

EbonLupus. That is all.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> EbonLupus. That is all.



D:
That name makes me a sad panda...He's the boogeyman...or one of the boogeymen of the fandom. :V


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Dec 6, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> D:
> That name makes me a sad panda...He's the boogeyman...or one of the boogeymen of the fandom. :V



Only instead of snatching your kids, he snatches your puppies!


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Only instead of snatching your kids, he snatches your puppies!



Yes.
If dogs could talk, they would tell scary tales of this Boogeyman who molests young puppies. :V


----------



## Slighted (Dec 6, 2011)

I hadn't heard about this EbonLupus before, and I'd thank you to let me continue being oblivious to his existence. The reality he exists in? That is the reality that I choose to ignore.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 6, 2011)

Slighted said:


> I hadn't heard about this EbonLupus before, and I'd thank you to let me continue being oblivious to his existence. The reality he exists in? That is the reality that I choose to ignore.



He's a myth...just like Santa Claus and Jesus. :V


----------



## ElectricJackal (Dec 6, 2011)

If i am feeling down i come here... i always leave a happy man, some of these threads have me in tears.
yeh, furry is in no way to be taken seriously, but it is fun none the less.



Slighted said:


> I hadn't heard about this EbonLupus before, and  I'd thank you to let me continue being oblivious to his existence. The  reality he exists in? That is the reality that I choose to  ignore.


No, the reality he exists in should be our nuclear waste dump, and anti-matter bomb testing range.


----------



## Conker (Dec 6, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I think the point of no return is when someone decides they can't relate to anyone who's not a furry.


An actual example of this would be that chucklefuck who will only have furry roommates. 

Too far.


----------



## The_Mask (Dec 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> When you start to see anthros irl. That's a clear sign you're not right in the head and that the fandom got a bit too big grip.



Oh shit. :V

Woohoo! Roller-coaster thread. I'd say when you deny you're human. Can't stand that.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 7, 2011)

Allan Greenwald / Lupine Assassin. (Google him to see why)

Enough said :v


----------



## Aden (Dec 7, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> This fandom isn't good for your health, that's already been a stated fact. Anyone who says otherwise is lying to themselves.



The fandom is only what you let it be, really


----------



## thewall (Dec 7, 2011)

Aden said:


> The fandom is only what you let it be, really



And there are a lot of crazy people who let it ruin their lives.  The fandom will ruin your life if you let it.  Otherwise, it will improve your life.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 8, 2011)

thewall said:


> And there are a lot of crazy people who let it ruin their lives.  The fandom will ruin your life if you let it.  Otherwise, it will improve your life.



Kinda like TVTropes.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 8, 2011)

Well I think the furry fandom makes you more open-minded.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 8, 2011)

So where do the ponyfags fit into this equation? Because given most situations, I'd probably accept a furry long before I so much as talked to someone who was an open ponyfag.


----------



## thewall (Dec 8, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well I think the furry fandom makes you more open-minded.



No, it does not.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2011)

thewall said:


> No, it does not.


Well actually yes it does. At least it made me too more open minded


----------



## thewall (Dec 8, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Well actually yes it does. At least it made me too more open minded



For some strange reason, it has made me more uncivil when debating politics.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 8, 2011)

I dont care. I like the fandom and the community.


----------



## thewall (Dec 8, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I dont care. I like the fandom and the community.



I like the community in general.  It is just certain subgroups that I hate.  I'm sure everyone else feels the same way.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 8, 2011)

thewall said:


> No, it does not.



Um. The furry fandom is FULL of people from all walks of life and you get to know more about them, and get in contact with them. How does that not help with becoming open-minded?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2011)

thewall said:


> For some strange reason, it has made me more uncivil when debating politics.


That's one aspect. Maybe on the others it has made you more open


----------



## thewall (Dec 8, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That's one aspect. Maybe on the others it has made you more open



I see what you and gibby are talking about now.


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 8, 2011)

How to not let it ruin your life?

*drumroll*

Make real life friends.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2011)

HeroHoxha said:


> How to not let it ruin your life?
> 
> *drumroll*
> 
> Make real life friends.


So this isn't real life? 
Oh wow :V


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 8, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well I think the furry fandom makes you more open-minded.



The nature of the fandom requires you to be more open-minded to begin with. What you feel the fandom does after you're in it, I don't know. I personally get the impression that at that point it just starts lowering your standards.



			
				Sarcastic Coffeecup said:
			
		

> So this isn't real life?
> Oh wow :V



Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy?
Caught in a landslide...


----------



## Ricky (Dec 8, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> The nature of the fandom requires you to be more open-minded to begin with. What you feel the fandom does after you're in it, I don't know. I personally get the impression that at that point it just starts lowering your standards.



Pretty much. I think a lot of people confuse being "open-minded" with either lowering your standards or being too much of a pussy to state your opinion on things (or a combination of both).

I think I'm open-minded but I'm also very vocal and have no problems telling someone to fuck off if they are being a creep.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 8, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well I think the furry fandom makes you more open-minded.



I think to some level the furry fandom makes people more close minded, only they call it open minded to fool you. When you run around calling any different opinion trolling/harassment and refuse to have any standards due to "can't judge others" you can't call that mind set "open".


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Um. The furry fandom is FULL of people from all walks of life and you get to know more about them, and get in contact with them. How does that not help with becoming open-minded?



it also causes the opposite to happen?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 8, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> I think to some level the furry fandom makes people more close minded, only they call it open minded to fool you. When you run around calling any different opinion trolling/harassment and refuse to have any standards due to "can't just others" you can't call that mind set "open".




You mean the double standard of "Accept all" and reject those who do not accept?

And also the treatment of Straight men and women. :V


----------



## Attaman (Dec 8, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You mean the double standard of "Accept all" and reject those who do not accept?
> 
> And also the treatment of Straight men and women. :V


Let's not forget "You're a mundane your understanding is inherently flawed / inferior to a Furry's understanding". Sorry, you must be this furry to have your opinion / ideology considered.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 8, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Let's not forget "You're a mundane your understanding is inherently flawed / inferior to a Furry's understanding". Sorry, you must be this furry to have your opinion / ideology considered.



I forgot about that.


----------



## Wakboth (Dec 9, 2011)

Being a furry fan will ruin your life when you let yourself to be defined by it, and it alone. And the same applies to everything else; it's just as possible and much more common to ruin your life by letting it be all about your religion, your politics, your favorite sport/sports team, etc. A healthy, mature person is multifaceted.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> it also causes the opposite to happen?



Are you asking me or telling me?

Explain yourself, plox.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Are you asking me or telling me?
> 
> Explain yourself, plox.


I think Crysix was answering your proverbial question. And, frankly, I'd agree: More often than not (unless it's in regard to tolerance of homosexuality or furry-saturated sites / activities) Furries tend to develop "Us vs Them" mentalities. When's the last time you saw someone talking about "Mundanes" on a Battletech / Pokemon / Star Trek / Car Racing / whatever forum? Alternatively, Furry will go so far as to call some a _fake fur_ (if not a Troll first) for _not being Furry enough_.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 9, 2011)

Attaman said:


> I think Crysix was answering your proverbial question. And, frankly, I'd agree: More often than not (unless it's in regard to tolerance of homosexuality or furry-saturated sites / activities) Furries tend to develop "Us vs Them" mentalities. When's the last time you saw someone talking about "Mundanes" on a Battletech / Pokemon / Star Trek / Car Racing / whatever forum? Alternatively, Furry will go so far as to call some a _fake fur_ (if not a Troll first) for _not being Furry enough_.



Does that really happen though? I have never actually seen that go down before.


----------



## Slighted (Dec 9, 2011)

I am always surprised at the sheer volume of hand-wringing and angst within the furry community. Imagine if we all lived in the dark ages before the internets, when we couldn't easily go online and feel a kinship with other people who have a beyond normal interest in anthros. We're lucky to be able to so easily find comfort in the fact that we are far from alone, right? Outside of that, its a fantasy world, no fantasy is a healthy one if you base your life around it, furry or otherwise.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 9, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Does that really happen though? I have never actually seen that go down before.


Remember when Deo, Xenke, and a few others posted on SoFurry? Alternatively, I point you to several Furry Comic forums (TwoKinds is a particularly useful example).


----------



## Mentova (Dec 9, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Remember when Deo, Xenke, and a few others posted on SoFurry? Alternatively, I point you to several Furry Comic forums (TwoKinds is a particularly useful example).


I remember that but I do not remember the results.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 9, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I remember that but I do not remember the results.


Pretty much cries of "Phonies!" right off the bat, and it got worse from there. Eventually their comments in threads unrelated to the original had their opinions discarded as "wrong" immediately, with one of them (now talking about SF forumite) eventually making a journal on DA to highlight their civility over the Not-Furry-Enough FAFer invasion (which conveniently had Deo's counter-comments on it hidden and, if I recall right, a block thrown in for good measure).


----------



## Raphial Hebert (Dec 11, 2011)

The fandom is full of whinny b!che$, and 90% of the "furiends" I find are just backstabbers in some kind of way in disguise, or just don't care about anything you have to say or do even though they say they do. Honestly, the past year the fandom has given me a thousand times more negatives than positives, and it's annoying as hell (And I've been a furry for 7 years now!). :I


----------



## saggansingh (Dec 11, 2011)

I say "-ish" because I don't want another Vampire Knights. Please don't put me through that again.


----------



## Raphial Hebert (Dec 11, 2011)

saggansingh said:


> I say "-ish" because I don't want another Vampire Knights. Please don't put me through that again.


I think I just lol'd.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

dicks, mainly of the asshole variety but the other one works too.


----------



## Raphial Hebert (Dec 11, 2011)

TheDW said:


> dicks, mainly of the asshole variety but the other one works too.


Depends on the dicks you're referring to. The over overabundance of gay porn, or the ass wipes who don't have a life?


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

mainly it's the second one, though the first works too.


----------



## Raphial Hebert (Dec 11, 2011)

TheDW said:


> mainly it's the second one, though the first works too.


I know how you feel man. I'm practically gay just by being in the furry fandom due to all the dicks everywhere.

Even though I'm straight. O:


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

Raphial Hebert said:


> I know how you feel man. I'm practically gay just by being in the furry fandom due to all the dicks everywhere.
> 
> Even though I'm straight. O:


the (somewhat) ironic part is these asses are furries too. though one of them is the funny asshole type.


----------



## Raphial Hebert (Dec 11, 2011)

TheDW said:


> the (somewhat) ironic part is these asses are furries too. though one of them is the funny asshole type.



Dude man. If people show me a dick, I show them how to be the right kind of ass hole for the job.

We should chat sometime. *monocle*


----------



## thewall (Dec 12, 2011)

Raphial Hebert said:


> Dude man. If people show me a dick, I show them how to be the right kind of ass hole for the job.
> 
> We should chat sometime. *monocle*


----------



## Spatel (Dec 12, 2011)

i've never seen the fandom ruin anyone's life

i've seen a lot of people whose lives were already fucked up become furries though


----------



## djraverfox (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah...

I had a bud in college (and a few others in other venues of my life) that adopted animal-mannerisms that I could enjoy every once in a while as a cutesy-jokey sort of a thing.

It was then really embarassing to occupy an eatery and the folks at my table are pawing each other, making animal noises, eating with their mouths wide open, and being fat as hell while wearing skin tight under armor and a spiked collar because "it was sexy."

Yeah. I'm glad those times of my life are over. I've been in some odd apartment situations.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 13, 2011)

djraverfox said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I had a bud in college (and a few others in other venues of my life) that adopted animal-mannerisms that I could enjoy every once in a while as a cutesy-jokey sort of a thing.
> 
> ...



And this is why I don't go to furmeets.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 13, 2011)

It wont ruin my life for my life is pretty crappy anyway. :v


----------



## Aetius (Dec 13, 2011)

djraverfox said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I had a bud in college (and a few others in other venues of my life) that adopted animal-mannerisms that I could enjoy every once in a while as a cutesy-jokey sort of a thing.
> 
> ...



This is why we need secret police units in college.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 13, 2011)

djraverfox said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I had a bud in college (and a few others in other venues of my life) that adopted animal-mannerisms that I could enjoy every once in a while as a cutesy-jokey sort of a thing.
> 
> ...



Oh teh smexies :V


----------



## Aidy (Dec 13, 2011)

djraverfox said:


> It was then really embarassing to occupy an eatery and the folks at my table are pawing each other, making animal noises, eating with their mouths wide open, and being fat as hell while wearing skin tight under armor and a spiked collar because "it was sexy."




oh murr :v


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 13, 2011)

Mentova said:


> And this is why I don't go to furmeets.



I am thinking about not going to anymore of the ones in my area since some of them are drama whores.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 13, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am thinking about not going to anymore of the ones in my area since some of them are drama whores.


I remember Trpderp mentioning some of the drama. Tell me more! Dumb furry drama is just hilarious to me.


----------



## Piroshki (Dec 13, 2011)

That is why I'm scared to go to furmeets. :II know MNFurs holds something like every other week, and I've considered joining their forum and posting to see if anyone goes to the same school as me. For some reason I feel like it would be nice to know some, but when I think about it, what would make it any different from hanging out with my current friends? We'd do shit with everyone wearing tails which would only make us look less original and more like those retarded wolf packs. And I bet any conversation that differs from what I talk about with my current friends would just be awkward. :s


----------



## DW_ (Dec 14, 2011)

Same dick is now being a petty fucker but whatever, I honestly could care less anymore. Hating me because of a well-intentioned, but strongly-worded message I sent him because it was like 10:00 and I couldn't've called him after 9:30 because of his little sister. How petty.


----------



## craftyandy (Dec 14, 2011)

When someone cries because you find a person's character with a giant penis more hilarious/disgusting then erotic and then in turn becomes defensive about it when you really would have no problem with it if the person who made it wasn't so gun ho and serious about like he just directed "Inception" or something.


----------



## thewall (Dec 15, 2011)

craftyandy said:


> When someone cries because you find a person's character with a giant penis more hilarious/disgusting then erotic and then in turn becomes defensive about it when you really would have no problem with it if the person who made it wasn't so gun ho and serious about like he just directed "Inception" or something.



Please make this readable.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 15, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I remember Trpderp mentioning some of the drama. Tell me more! Dumb furry drama is just hilarious to me.



Well it's not so much that the members are creating drama, as there are outsiders who left the group who are intent on creating drama by spreading around lies and slandering the members. It's really silly when you think about it. I've always found it to be one of the pinnacles of juvenile behavior to go about gossiping about people, telling lies and spreading misinformation about them, and over all just looking to make their lives unpleasant.

It's like "What have they done to you?". Nothing is usually the answer. They've done you no harm IRL or Online. They are minding their own business. Yet here you have full grown adults choosing to act like teenagers and try to start things just because.  It doesn't make them bad-ass. It makes then less respectable as people.


----------



## thewall (Dec 16, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well it's not so much that the members are creating drama, as there are outsiders who left the group who are intent on creating drama by spreading around lies and slandering the members. It's really silly when you think about it. I've always found it to be one of the pinnacles of juvenile behavior to go about gossiping about people, telling lies and spreading misinformation about them, and over all just looking to make their lives unpleasant.
> 
> It's like "What have they done to you?". Nothing is usually the answer. They've done you no harm IRL or Online. They are minding their own business. Yet here you have full grown adults choosing to act like teenagers and try to start things just because.  It doesn't make them bad-ass. It makes then less respectable as people.



I think both furry haters and people who try to defend the fandom are wasting their time.  I think no true scotsman throws the whole argument on this subject out the window.  The only place where I have heard a good reason to hate the fandom is here on FAF.  From other furries.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 16, 2011)

thewall said:


> I think both furry haters and people who try to defend the fandom are wasting their time.  I think no true scotsman throws the whole argument on this subject out the window.  The only place where I have heard a good reason to hate the fandom is here on FAF.  From other furries.



That's nice. What does that have to do with the post that you quoted? You know..mine?

That aside they may to some point be wasting their time. Perhaps they are not. Lets not use the words "Furry haters". It's too broad, and too easily thrown around with little regard to what a person intends when they offer something to say in regards to the fandom. People who bring up issues about the fandom whether they are misinformed, misguided, trolling, or legitimate (have legitimate issues with aspects of the fandom) are not exactly wasting their time. Some of them have legitimate issues to bring forth even though it gets them labeled "Troll, hater, etc". For those who choose to "Defend" the fandom they are also not always wasting their time. It's a pick and choose your battle kind of deal. Most battles are just pointless but not all of them are.

As for the "No true scotsman" argument that is frequently employed by people who know little about the fandom and even less about themselves. One should in all seriousness learn to not hate the "Fandom" but certain aspects of it and the people who exhibit those traits and push certain less than ideal behaviors.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 16, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I remember Trpderp mentioning some of the drama. Tell me more! Dumb furry drama is just hilarious to me.



Then again, you could go to the Califur meets which are daily dicksuckings for popufurs, abrasive behavior, and an all around circle jerk. :V


----------



## VenturedVulpes (Dec 16, 2011)

Lazykins said:


> People who are so into the fandom that they don't put stock into the fact they're simply human, and insist that he or she is an animal stuck inside the shell of a human's body.



That only happened that one time I took acid, I came back from it as awesome as it was. I was in fox-logic mode, i started stashing stuff in places id find it later so people wouldn't steal it, trying to trick people into giving me free stuff. I had a good 'ole time, moral of the story week long music festivals wreck your face. If you could do that without the help of powerful hallucinogens you have some serious deep rooted issues.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 16, 2011)

VenturedVulpes said:


> That only happened that one time I took acid, I came back from it as awesome as it was. I was in fox-logic mode, i started stashing stuff in places id find it later so people wouldn't steal it, trying to trick people into giving me free stuff. I had a good 'ole time, moral of the story week long music festivals wreck your face. If you could do that without the help of powerful hallucinogens you have some serious deep rooted issues.



This is why drugs are bad, mmmkay.


----------



## VenturedVulpes (Dec 16, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> This is why drugs are bad, mmmkay.


Truth be told, i learned my lesson.


----------



## Kisura (Dec 18, 2011)

As an answer to the first post, and the topic of the thread. 
You've gone too far when a fursuit is all you wear.
You use the word yiff in every sentence.
You have no contact with the outside world except a furry 'pron' site.
All your friends are furs and the thought of being friends with another person not connected to the fandom sickens you.
And all your fursona ref's are @$$ shots.

Just IMO.


----------



## israfur (Dec 19, 2011)

When a furry eats out of a dog food bowl instead of using common dinnerware.
When a furry sees an animal and tries to communicate with it in broad daylight, despite of what others may think.
When furry art is the only art they look at.


----------



## rknight (Dec 20, 2011)

for me, being a furry has it's rewards


----------



## Kisura (Dec 21, 2011)

rknight said:


> for me, being a furry has it's rewards



Indeed it does, and generaly the community is pretty good. But, you also have those people that take it entirely TOO FAR. But this is true with any fandom, anything popular, or just anything in general. There will always be those over the top fanatics, but sadly. The fanatics are what the outside world focuses on the most. :/


----------



## Zephyrionitis (Dec 21, 2011)

Kisura said:


> Indeed it does, and generaly the community is pretty good. But, you also have those people that take it entirely TOO FAR. But this is true with any fandom, anything popular, or just anything in general. There will always be those over the top fanatics, but sadly. The fanatics are what the outside world focuses on the most. :/


It was the crazy fanatics that I saw first and that scared me out of being in this fandom for about 3 years. It wasn't until actually this past week when I met some really sane furries.

but in response to the OP, the fandom has ruined your life when you wear a full fursuit to school and scream and cry and throw a tantrum when a security personnel ask you to take off the head for identification reasons. A cartoon bright pink wolffox head isn't your "real" identity and you should not expect adults to believe you. Especially when you're a freshman.
Also, eating off the floor in the school cafeteria.
All things that happened last year.

And you should also not write an essay on yiffing for an 11th grade English essay when you're a super-super senior. >_>


----------



## Kisura (Dec 21, 2011)

Zephyrionitis said:


> It was the crazy fanatics that I saw first and that scared me out of being in this fandom for about 3 years. It wasn't until actually this past week when I met some really sane furries.
> 
> but in response to the OP, the fandom has ruined your life when you wear a full fursuit to school and scream and cry and throw a tantrum when a security personnel ask you to take off the head for identification reasons. A cartoon bright pink wolffox head isn't your "real" identity and you should not expect adults to believe you. Especially when you're a freshman.
> Also, eating off the floor in the school cafeteria.
> ...



LOL at the last part.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 21, 2011)

People who need to esacape forget that and it becomes absorbed in their identity. It has a sybiotic relationship to their personality, which can alienate them or others from trying to integrate into groups. As human beings, well all look to be accepted, but there are some things people have to realize that some things will not be accepted into normal-subjective society. 

When you wear a fursuit, or  want to have a fursuit to socialize, change your name to fit your online persona because you hate yourself and your namesake, become so far gone from society that you convince yourself you are not human, or make a "bonding" relationship with a nonhuman or a cartoon character are few of many things that can ruin yourself and send yourself onto a path to become "anhero". (lol run-on)


----------



## Kiva (Dec 21, 2011)

When they do disgusting things to each other in fursuits publicly.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 21, 2011)

Kifale said:


> When they do disgusting things to each other in fursuits publicly.




Like Humping Will Weaton? :V


----------



## Kisura (Dec 21, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Like Humping Will Weaton? :V



DOWN FENTON!


----------

